# CC's baby girl pictures - 1 week now...



## Erica (Mar 5, 2009)

Well heres finally some updated pictures of the latest baby girl!!

I "heart" Her!!

She's much more refined than even the pictures show and her neck....for as young as she is, she's got me smitten....but that said I'm overly happy with all 3 of the foals so far, they are all very nice.

Dam is Erica's Just Wait and See, who was never shown, but is sired by Erica's Prince Charming a 2x Res. national Champion and multi National Champion and HOF producer, and her dam was a mare I sold to LKF.

Sire is Cross Country Take My Breath Away, who is a HOF and Res. National Champion and is a multi National Champion producer in his first foal crop.

Of course this girl has two FULL brothers who are both loud, VERY loud overos and she has not even a stitch of white on her, but I don't care......she's just my type.

Here she is at exactly one week


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG









I want one just like that but in another color for next year!!!

You know, she wants to be a driving horse when she grows up!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought your 2008 foal crop was amazing, but I am absolutely smitten with all three of your 2009 foals. Wow!


----------



## Russ (Mar 5, 2009)

She just keeps getting better by the week....what a doll!





I see her daddy and grand-daddy in her look.





I'm ready for another delivery....Rowdy is looking very pointy. Think she will be next?


----------



## Leeana (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW - Check out the body on her !!

Erica i LOVE her ..i think she may be my favorite already !!!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 5, 2009)

Gosh, just a little rowdy influence there eh?

She's a Stunning foal!

Taker is Really doing good by you!


----------



## minih (Mar 5, 2009)

OOh look at that shoulder and neck! Very nice Erica, now tell Taker I am putting in an order for just that same neck and shoulder





She's a doll, and I love the color.


----------



## wc minis (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats on such a beauty


----------



## jleonard (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh wow, she is incredible! Is it possible for her to be more refined than she looks?!? She is really something


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 5, 2009)

She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Erica (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks everyone for the kind words about "the girl" (I'm SO BEHIND on names, I have 3 nameless babies!!!)



> I'm ready for another delivery....Rowdy is looking very pointy. Think she will be next?


Yes Rowdy's getting remotely close (stall1)......she's not testing ready, but her udder is getting there, and I'm able to get ample amounts of sticky milk out, but she is usually one that waxs or milk turns white so...

She's bred to Taker, first time cross, but will be 3/4 sibling to "Topper" (Bacons Taker filly from last year)

Angel Eyes (stall3) is getting close it seems as well, a maiden, I didn't have her due for about another 3-4 weeks, but ....she may be a 300 day or so mare?? She's in foal to Taker, so will be a 3/4 sibling to "Tko" as her and Knocker are paternal sisters....she's such a special mare, and is a 6yr old maiden as I just held off breeding my baby...and she showed for the first 4yrs heavy....6x National Champ and HOF

Sashey (stall 2) has started an udder too......no milk yet, but a maiden.....so, me and vickie are very excitied about this foal too. Sashey is a 3x National Champ and HOF and in foal to Destiny!

Just wait Russ......March has just begun.....it's going to be a CRAZY month. I think almost all I got to foal will go this month, I expect at least about 9 this month....


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW, she is absolutely stunning! Congratulations!!


----------



## kdhminis (Mar 5, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!! How lucky you are!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 5, 2009)

gorgeous little girl


----------



## susanne (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh my! Just from her photos, I'm smitten, too...

Actually, you at least have a barn name there -- Smitten.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 5, 2009)

Erica she is just beautiful. Those legs just go on forever. She is just so well put together and yes so refined. Just lovely! She is so showy. Congratulations on a breeding well done.


----------



## hairicane (Mar 5, 2009)

Stunning!!!! I loved her brothers but she is just outstanding. Looks like she knows she is too


----------



## countrycharm (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh shes so stunning!



reckon she could squeeze in next to to much hehe


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 6, 2009)

She's AMAZING!!! Just amazing.







susanne said:


> Oh my! Just from her photos, I'm smitten, too...
> Actually, you at least have a barn name there -- Smitten.


I agree!

Leia


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2009)

Erica, Oh My God!!! I knew she was awesome from her first pictures, but these... OH MAN!!!!!!! She is out of this would!!! I heart her, too!!!!


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW!! She's looking S-U-P-E-R!!! On a side note, when are you going to update your website? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## joyenes (Mar 6, 2009)

She is just beautiful! Cant wait to see her grow up. Joyce


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 6, 2009)

Poor Erica! You just can't get colour on your fillies! Is CC not Looker's dam? You always get such loud colts. I'm hoping you'll get one yet this year





This filly is so pretty, and looks to be a real character



Congrats again on another beauty


----------



## Gena (Mar 6, 2009)

I have always loved your foals but this one is one of my favorites!!! She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!



:wub


----------



## frosthillfarm (Mar 6, 2009)

She's exquisite, Erica!

And considering I am a solid colored horse fanatic, I think she's perfect ) Perhaps she should have "Spotless" in her name )


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I love this little girl, she is tops in my book. I love her as much as I loved TKO, and that is saying something.


----------



## shelly (Mar 6, 2009)

:shocked



She definitely is EXQUISITE!!!!!!



:wub



I would use that in her registered name and I agree that SMITTEN could be her barn name


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful filly



love her head.


----------



## afoulk (Mar 6, 2009)

Erica,

I have to agree with all the others. She is truly stunning. Can't wait to see her in the ring.

Arlene


----------



## Doobie (Mar 6, 2009)

Beauty Erica!!

Hope your not keeping all the lookers to yourself!

We all want pretty babies!


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 6, 2009)

She is Stunning!! As usual, you have struck the jackpot... All your hard work surely pays off...





How about Erica's I'm Smitten with You..

or Erica's You Stole My Heart...


----------



## Erica (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments, I'm excitied to watch her grow.....





If she already has caught my eye and continues to grow like her full brother I have here from last year, who keeps getting better I'll be happy.

Of course I'm on pins and needles to see Knockers and Angel's little Takers later this month!


----------



## Stef (Mar 6, 2009)

WoW, I love



her! She is sooo stunning!


----------

